# Would you name your daughter "Trinity"?



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 7, 2012)

My daughter came home saying that her friend at school has a sister named "Trinity". 

What think ye?


----------



## ClayPot (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a friend with a daughter named Trinity. It makes me think of The Matrix. It's not my favorite name, but I don't find anything offensive or unpleasant about it.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 7, 2012)

I wouldn't, but not for any sort of theological reason.


----------



## JML (Feb 7, 2012)

Can you name a child Eli or Joshua? If you say yes, then I don't see why you can't name a child Trinity.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 7, 2012)

I think it would be a wee bit strange if Trinity had a brother named Neo or Morpheus.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 7, 2012)

We named our daughter Grace. I hope no one finds that offensive. But someone somewhere will always find something to be offensive, I suppose.

To answer your question, probably not, but I don't think it's offensive, just awkward. Joe Morecraft has a daughter named Mercy. Not my cup of tea, but nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 7, 2012)

We named our son Jordan 33 years ago today. And yes he was named after the river.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 7, 2012)

We named our daughter Paige...because I have my MLS>


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 7, 2012)

Trinity is not in Scripture as a name of God or anything. Rather it is a theological word termed outside of Scripture. Sounds like an odd name to name someone with. 

And I am an expert having just gone through the time of choosing a name for our second child.  We are supposed to find out Monday what our child is, and we have a girl and boy name. May have to come up with another if it be twins.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 7, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Trinity is not in Scripture as a name of God or anything. Rather it is a theological word termed outside of Scripture. Sounds like an odd name to name someone with.
> 
> And I am an expert having just gone through the time of choosing a name for our second child.  We are supposed to find out Monday what our child is, and we have a girl and boy name. *May have to come up with another if it be twins*.




FTR, don't pick Esau if it's a boy.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 7, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > Trinity is not in Scripture as a name of God or anything. Rather it is a theological word termed outside of Scripture. Sounds like an odd name to name someone with.
> ...



HAHA. For boy we picked as first name one of the OT prophets and middle name is my father's name. For girl we picked a woman talked about in Exodus and middle name a woman in Samuel. LET THE GUESSING BEGIN. I'm sure you guys could put together some good ones!


----------



## Tripel (Feb 7, 2012)

Names are tricky, and we're all *extremely opinionated*.

Many on the PB have given their kids names that I wouldn't even think about using for my own, and many of you would dislike the names I have given my children. So asking "would you name your child __________" doesn't get us very far. 

If you are wondering whether or not is appropriate to name a child Trinity, well sure. There's certainly nothing wrong with doing so. It's just about what you prefer. 

I would never use the name Trinity, nor would I use Herb, Calvin, Glitter, Neo, Gabriel, Adolph, Madison, Charity, Jesus, Ernest, Glen, Bailey, Madonna, Barack, Ginger, Jedidiah, Logan, Delilah, Gus, Frodo, Hayden, Misty, Gomer, Wang, Lloyd, Shannon, Christian, Emma, Jackson, Heath, Prudence, Chandler, Gwen, Prince, Caleb, Madelyn, Rocky, Bjork, Faith, Jacob, Apple, Sophia, Lily, Bono, Aiden, Montel, or Kaylee.

It's not _wrong_ to give your child such names. It's all preference.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd be uncomfortable with a divine name. But Trinity is a construct, not a name, so it's fine. A bit strange, though.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 7, 2012)

We have a Trinity in our congregation. She has a sister named Liberty.


----------



## ac7k (Feb 7, 2012)

I named my son Joshua, and my daughter Abigail. Both from the Old Testament. I see no reason that you could not name your daughter Trinity. Not my preference, but hey, it is every parents prerogative.


----------



## Stargazer65 (Feb 7, 2012)

Trinity is not bad, but I'm partial to Perichoresis for a girl's name myself.


----------



## Quatchu (Feb 7, 2012)

My Pastor has a daughter named Trinity, I honestly like it, then again I preference for nontraditional names.


----------



## Andres (Feb 7, 2012)

I concur with the others that Trinity is a permissable name, however Trynitee or another misspelled variant is unacceptable.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 7, 2012)

Wouldn't be on my list, but I don't see a problem with it since, as others have said it's a construct, not a name for God.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 7, 2012)

Andres said:


> Trynitee



Oh, what an abomination.


----------



## Fly Caster (Feb 7, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> Would you name your daughter "Trinity"?



Not unless I thought she had multiple split personalities.


----------



## John Bunyan (Feb 7, 2012)

No I would not.

Neither Trinity, nor Jesus, nor Jehova (I have seem people with this name, yes), nor Incarnation, nor Kenosis, nor Hypostatic Union, nor Bible, nor God, nor Word, nor El, etc. I wouldn't name any children of mine with names related to theology or to God.

I do find it weird, and I would not like this. There are lots of Jesus', Incarnacions, Marias Auxiliadoras, etc in latin america, and it is really weird. Imagine, for example, if you name your son Jesus and he grows up to be a drunk. I'm not comfortable saying stuff like "Grow up Jesus, you are an irresponsable drunkard!" or "That Jesus guy has no future!", and people do use stuff like that (very rarely) to mock christians around here.

Trinity, Incarnacion, etc, are not in the Bible, but we all closely relate those theological words to God and to a historical event, so I wouldn't name people that way. 

p.s.: I do like the sound of Incarnacion, though, but no one in my country (where spanish is not the primary language) is named like that. Names directly related to God, however, are not in my list - Jesus, Trinity, God, Godhead, Lambofgod, Savior (Salvador is also a common name in spanish), Redeemer, etc (nothing wrong with Grace, though).

Now, this is a more curious question: Would you name your son/daughter (I really don't know) Church?


----------



## Fly Caster (Feb 7, 2012)

John Bunyan said:


> Would you name your son/daughter (I really don't know) Church?



No, but I might name a son Kirk.


----------



## JML (Feb 7, 2012)

John Bunyan said:


> Neither Trinity, nor Jesus, nor Jehova (I have seem people with this name, yes), nor Incarnation, nor Kenosis, nor Hypostatic Union, nor Bible, nor God, nor Word, nor El, etc. I wouldn't name any children of mine with names related to theology or to God.



How about Joshua, Emmanuel, or Eli? Same thing.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 7, 2012)

I think that Trinity is a pretty name. I also am fine with using names of God for our children. It was a common biblical practice.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 7, 2012)

John Lanier said:


> John Bunyan said:
> 
> 
> > Neither Trinity, nor Jesus, nor Jehova (I have seem people with this name, yes), nor Incarnation, nor Kenosis, nor Hypostatic Union, nor Bible, nor God, nor Word, nor El, etc. I wouldn't name any children of mine with names related to theology or to God.
> ...



And what about Samuel, Nathanael, Ezekiel, and Gabriel ... all contain the word and name EL in them.


----------



## earl40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Acacia is our next door neighbors daughter.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 7, 2012)

Named my little girl Naomi.


----------



## MarieP (Feb 7, 2012)

John Lanier said:


> Can you name a child Eli or Joshua? If you say yes, then I don't see why you can't name a child Trinity.



Yeahhh....I was about to say "Absolutely not!" Then I thought of Joshua. But I wouldn't name him "God." Though naming him Eli would have sounded like the same concept in Hebrew- that's so weird...disturbingly so, actually...surely we're missing something here!

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




Marrow Man said:


> We named our daughter Grace.



Ah, grace, tis a charming sound!

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




Constantlyreforming said:


> We named our daughter Paige...because I have my MLS



What, not Polypaiges?

Where did you get your MLS? I got mine from U of KY

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




Romans922 said:


> Trinity is not in Scripture as a name of God



But, but, but, that doesn't mean...oh wait... [sheathes her sword]

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




Scottish Lass said:


> Wouldn't be on my list, but I don't see a problem with it since, as others have said it's a construct, not a name for God.



But Eli means God, no? And Jesus used it from the cross to refer to the Father (both Eli and Eloi). Can it be proved that Eli's parents were righteous in calling him Eli?


----------



## he beholds (Feb 7, 2012)

The meanings of my children's names are all biblical concepts: 
"The Lord is good,"
"Gospel/Gospel-Bearer," 
"Praise" 
"Child of light, grace, and beauty."


----------



## JML (Feb 7, 2012)

MarieP said:


> Yeahhh....I was about to say "Absolutely not!" Then I thought of Joshua. But I wouldn't name him "God." Though naming him Eli would have sounded like the same concept in Hebrew- that's so weird...disturbingly so, actually...surely we're missing something here!



Joshua is the same name as Jesus. However, it is weird that we feel odd naming a child Jesus but would name them Joshua. Although I feel the same way.


----------



## Philip (Feb 7, 2012)

John Lanier said:


> Joshua is the same name as Jesus. However, it is weird that we feel odd naming a child Jesus but would name them Joshua.



That's a peculiarity of the English language, methinks.


----------



## John Bunyan (Feb 7, 2012)

Whitefield said:


> John Lanier said:
> 
> 
> > John Bunyan said:
> ...



Those names do not mean "God", they are names with "el" as an affix, meaning they are, therefore, another name.

In the same manner, Davidson does not mean David, but is a completely different word.

Emmanuel = "God is with us"
Eli = "high"
Samuel = "God heard/requested of God"
Nathanael = "God has given"
Ezekiel = "strength of God"
Gabriel = "God's able-bodied one; hero of God"
Joshua = "Jehovah is salvation"
etc
So equivalent names would be "Godsent", "Godchosen", "Godstrenght", and so on.

Not one of these derived names means "God", and none of us think they do. When we say Gabriel, we say what is, in our consciences, a normal name. Names like Jesus, Trinity, God, etc, are all, in our minds, linked to God and mean "God". It doesn't matter if it isn't in the Bible - no name in English was in the Bible, and if a new X language is to arise in which "Kuklubastaz" means "God", then I say: as a x-speaker it is not trivial to name your children "Kuklubastaz", as is not trivial naming your children with a name that means, basically, "God". (although "Jesus" doesn't mean "God", etymologically, we all think of "Jesus" as a name of God, so it counts as a name of God)

Also, naming your children with the name of any biblical character, being him a mere begger or a prophet cannot, in any way, be compared to naming him with words that mean "God". God is superior to any single-human-natured being.

Also there is a difference between titles of God and names of God, in naming. So that name someone "Judge", or "Maker", or "Lord" or (I just changed my mind) "Salvador" etc, is not = to naming them "YHVH", since those are titles.

I think so because we are not to use the Lord's name in vain, and I don't believe it's irrelevant to name people with any name that, basically, means "God" (trinity means tri-unity, three stasis in one ouia, but I don't know any other "trinity" except for God).

Also, language is dinamic, so a word that used to mean "God" and now means something else might just as well be used, and a word that just recently begun to mean "God" not.

I don't see why would you disagree with this.

Would anyone here name their children "God", or "Godtheson", or "AlmightyGod", or "HolySpirit" or "Creatorofeverything"? Or even words that arrived later. I mean, we avoid using expresions like "Oh my God!", "Jesus Christ" and others exactly for that reason - not using God's name in vain -, so why would name our children with words that mean "God" so that others would use He's name in vain all the time?

That's the reason, I guess, why most christians, through the ages, have named their children after saints, or prophets, or with unrelated names from the area where they live, and not named them "God" - except for the Spanish, who name their children "Jesús" very often - was there any other people who did this? I don't know.

And I don't think etymology matters, but the meaning that the word has acquired in our consciences, in society and in the christian community, through history, does.


----------



## JML (Feb 7, 2012)

John Bunyan said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > John Lanier said:
> ...




My point on Emmanuel was it was also a name that Jesus was called, Eli can also be "God", and Joshua is equivalent to Jesus. I don't really have a problem naming children those names. I was just pointing out it would be odd to reject naming a child Trinity but being ok with Joshua, Eli, or Emmanuel. So, my vote is that Trinity is fine if so desired.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 7, 2012)

I think Trinity is fine. I also have a friend that just named his new son Calvin Wesley. Talk about theological confusion.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 7, 2012)

No. In large measure I agree with John Bunyan. Naming your child as a statement about God strikes me as intuitively different from calling them a name or title that is exclusive to God in reality, and ought to be so in our thought. 
But I think it would be cool if someone were to name his son Chief Justice, and I have a niece named Antigone.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm. A thought just ocurred to me (that happens sometimes). All this discussion about naming children things like "Trinity." What about naming _churches_ names that are exclusively linked to God?


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2012)

No. I'm not a fan of non-traditional names.


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 7, 2012)

Just so long as she doesn't start talking about being chased by Agent Smith when she's older 

Seriously, though: not a fan of it, but it's not a sin either.

BTW, I found out that the name Jesus was a fairly common first century name. Interesting fact.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 7, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> BTW, I found out that the name Jesus was a fairly common first century name. Interesting fact.



So was Judas. Wonder why that one fell out of favor. But, then again, I had an uncle (born well before WWII -- he actually fought in the war) named Adolph.


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 7, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> J. Dean said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I found out that the name Jesus was a fairly common first century name. Interesting fact.
> ...



Did he get a lot of remarks/jokes about it?


----------



## John Bunyan (Feb 7, 2012)

(Just remembering that everything I said relates to the value wich every name carry by association with God, and not to the name itself, so that even if Jesus was called Mohammed Lee, the worlds most common name and surname, it would still be not trivial and, I belive, not good, to name our children Mohammed Lee)


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 7, 2012)

John Bunyan said:


> (Just remembering that everything I said relates to the value wich every name carry by association with God, and not to the name itself, so that even if Jesus was called Mohammed Lee, the worlds most common name and surname, it would still be not trivial and, I belive, not good, to name our children Mohammed Lee)


Mohammed Lee!?!?

I envision a wing chun kung fu fighting imam...


----------



## Philip (Feb 7, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> BTW, I found out that the name Jesus was a fairly common first century name. Interesting fact.



And currently in Spanish-speaking countries.



Edward said:


> I'm not a fan of non-traditional names.



So traditional Puritan names like Abstinence, Make-Peace, Cotton, Fear-the-Lord, and Helpless are fine, then?

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




Marrow Man said:


> So was Judas. Wonder why that one fell out of favor.



Judas is the Greek form: the Hebrew/Aramaic form, Judah, didn't.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 7, 2012)

P. F. Pugh said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Marrow Man View Post
> So was Judas. Wonder why that one fell out of favor.
> Judas is the Greek form: the Hebrew/Aramaic form, Judah, didn't.



Good point. I meant among Christians. The Lord's brother had that name, one of the disciples had that name, but future generations did not seem to do that (for good reason). But no reason the Jews wouldn't continue to name their children after one of the great Jewish war heroes (or would that just be the Greek form?).

I guess later generations of Christians did adopt at least the shortened form of the name. Thomas Hardy got _Jude the Obscure_ from somewhere. The Beatles were singing about someone with that name.



J. Dean said:


> Did he get a lot of remarks/jokes about it?



He went on to be a full colonel in the U.S. Army. And he was a bit of an intimidating figure. I doubt too many folks crossed him on it.

But, then again, his daughter named her son after him, though they call him "Dolph."


----------



## Andres (Feb 7, 2012)

What about naming one's child py3ak?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 7, 2012)

For all of you "non-traditional" name fans, I played USTA doubles for years with a fellow who's wife was named "Eucharist." I did a double take the first time I heard him call his wife by her first name.


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> BTW, I found out that the name Jesus was a fairly common first century name. Interesting fact.



Not uncommon these days either. In certain communities.


----------



## rookie (Feb 8, 2012)

The only name I would have an issue with is Judas....personally, I don't know anyone with that name. All the other ones are as mentioned above, preference. Depending on the culture and where you were raised, makes the big difference on what is acceptable and what is not.

There are some names/words in other languages spelled the same way in english that are vulgar in our language, but everyday words in the other language. And vice versa. I personally would have no issue calling my son/daughter (should the Lord bless us with child) with a name that was mentioned above...

But Judas...just doesn't sound right...


----------



## Philip (Feb 8, 2012)

rookie said:


> But Judas...just doesn't sound right...



Judah, on the other hand, could be a live option. I seem to recall a Confederate politician named Judah P. Benjamin (there's a Hebrew-sounding name).


----------



## py3ak (Feb 8, 2012)

Andres said:


> What about naming one's child py3ak?



Only for a boy.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Feb 8, 2012)

this was fun.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 8, 2012)

P. F. Pugh said:


> Judah, on the other hand, could be a live option. I seem to recall a Confederate politician named Judah P. Benjamin (there's a Hebrew-sounding name).



A decade or so ago, I attended church with a man named David Judah (I had, incidentally, also taught his daughter in high school). He was in the Army at one point in his life, and said he had a sergeant that always called him "Judas." That would probably have been hard to endure.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a couple of friends who gave their son the middle name "Danger."


----------



## he beholds (Feb 8, 2012)

One of our boys is named Jude and we told my mom his full name was Judas. She's only maybe-sorta a Christian and still got very mad at us. (We were kidding.)


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 8, 2012)

he beholds said:


> One of our boys is named Jude and we told my mom his full name was Judas. She's only maybe-sorta a Christian and still got very mad at us. (We were kidding.)



So do you guys like to say "Hey, Jude!"


----------



## he beholds (Feb 8, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > One of our boys is named Jude and we told my mom his full name was Judas. She's only maybe-sorta a Christian and still got very mad at us. (We were kidding.)
> ...


 Yes sir!


----------



## ClayPot (Feb 8, 2012)

raekwon said:


> I have a couple of friends who gave their son the middle name "Danger."



That's funny.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 8, 2012)

I named my son Joshua Caleb. In other Countries they name their sons Jesus or Immanuel. I would point to Elijah or someone else to dispute this.


----------



## JM (Feb 8, 2012)

My youngest daughter is named Trinity. We thank the Most Holy Trinity for her.

---------- Post added at 03:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 AM ----------

....in fact we just prayed together and I did thank God for her.


----------



## Philip (Feb 8, 2012)

These are called Theophoric names.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a Joshua, a Sarah, a Nathan, and a Joy among my five kids. 

My almost 8 grandkids include a Micah, Cohen, Thomas, Charis, and (in a few weeks d.v.) Judah.

A few years ago, one of my sons was wearing a Goodwill shirt with the name "Jesus" on the pocket. Evidently the original owner was hispanic. One of my dinnerguests took one look at the shirt, laughed, and said: "I'm not surprised. Your father thinks he's God."


----------



## Bethel (Feb 8, 2012)

When I was young, my brother had a friend named Cain. Even though I wasn't a Christian, I knew the Bible story of Cain and didn't think it was an appropriate name for any child. Luckily, this Cain didn't have a brother.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 9, 2012)

I knew a little girl named Delilah, and I know an Esau as well. But though I have met an Areli and an Uzi I have never met an Eglon, Muppim, Huppim, or Ard. That last trio I always thought would work well for triplets.


----------



## Philip (Feb 9, 2012)

py3ak said:


> That last trio I always thought would work well for triplets.



I still think that Faith, Hope, and Charity would be great names for triplets.


----------



## cajunhillbilly53 (Feb 9, 2012)

I know the Puritans also liked names for girls like Prudence, Temperance, Humility, etc. These emphasized charater qualities that one should have in life.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 9, 2012)

P. F. Pugh said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > That last trio I always thought would work well for triplets.
> ...



No because only one of them can remain - the rest get kicked to the curb with an old soup can and some used chopsticks to forge a life on their own.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Feb 11, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> FTR, don't pick Esau if it's a boy.



Funny, I just finished reading a little Q&A that R.C. Sproul put out.

Q: Does God love you and have a wonderful plan for your life?

A: Not if your name is Esau.

So DEFINITELY don't name your boy Esau.


----------

